

The Mariana Trench To Scale - DeusExMachina
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=47264

======
tsally
And here's the depth of the ocean scaled to width (via Reddit):
<http://i.imgur.com/1oLog.png>. Seems a bit shallow when you show it like
that.

------
dhume
Extended:

<http://i.imgur.com/Behcf.jpg>

------
ErrantX
It was actually quite creepy scrolling down the page - especially as the blues
switched from "there is clearly a little light here" to "black!".

~~~
InclinedPlane
That's actually an artistic effect. The black should properly start at 3280ft
(1km) of depth. Below 200m only about 1% of light penetrates, below 1000m it's
pitch black (darker than the darkest dark most humans have ever experienced in
their lives).

~~~
masomenos
I think you're underestimating the ubiquity of caves.

~~~
ajross
Or a darkroom. Or just a closed closet in a dark house on a moonless night.
Black is black, it's hardly beyond most of our experience to be sightless.

------
metamemetics
Sure it scales, but completely vertically. Talk about an expensive server.

------
johndoe77
This is kind of related but the National Geographic special "Drain the Ocean"
is a great watch.

[http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/drain-the-
ocea...](http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/drain-the-
ocean-3639/Overview)

------
protomyth
"Sperm whales are believed to be able to reach 3 kilometres (1.9 mi) and
remain submerged for 90 minutes." - that's a lot of darkness for an air
breathing mammal to go through.

(quote from wikipedia)

~~~
ajross
Which is why toothed whales evolved echolocation.

On a related subject: why is the blue whale referenced on the chart? It's big,
but doesn't dive particularly deeply. It eats krill, which themselves are tied
to photosynthesizing plankton which are tied to the surface waters. There's no
reason for it to be interested in diving beyond there.

~~~
protomyth
Perhaps because it is the biggest? That is really the only explanation I can
think of. Unless you wanted to show where the plankton feeders hunt to
illustrate light penetration.

------
novum
Oceans are the new undiscovered country. Star Trek IV was on to something.

------
far33d
Call me crazy, but I read this as "The Marijuana Trench To Scale"

------
chasingsparks
The Seaquest DSV could take it.

